# Ich flieg ständig aus dem Internet



## Randmaus (22. April 2010)

*Ich flieg ständig aus dem Internet*

Hi zusammen,

hab seit anderthalb Monaten einen Laptop mit win7. Hab natürlich gleich eine Breitbandverbindung installiert um zu testen wie gut er ist. Musste aber feststellen das mein Internet auf der einen seite flüssig läuft aber auch nicht immer. Am anfang hab ich nur Nachrichten bekommen das mein Internet im Leerlauf ist und ob ich die Verbindung beibehalten will. Doch mitlerweile flieg ich einfach so mal raus. Mal nach 5 min mal nach 15 oder erst nach 1-2 stunden. Ich spiel schon seit längerem ein online Spiel und es nervt total wenn ich ständig rausfliege wobei das immer unterschiedlich ist. Ich weiß nicht mehr wo ich was noch einstellen soll damit ich nich ständig rausflieg. Ach ja meine Mutti benutzt die gleiche verbindung (meist parallel) wie ich und sie hat nich mal im geringsten Probleme. Auf meinem PC funktioniert es auch einwandfrei nur auf meinem Lapi nicht.
Würde mich sehr freuen wenn jemand mir helfen könnte

Ach ja ich benutze ein Kabel

Mfg


----------



## iRaptor (22. April 2010)

*AW: Ich flieg ständig aus dem Internet*

Kabel Richtig im "Loch"?

Vill. läd bei dir iwas im hintergrund runter...


----------



## NuTSkuL (22. April 2010)

*AW: Ich flieg ständig aus dem Internet*

schonmaldas einfachste probiert und ne router restart gemacht? oder neue firmware drauf?


----------



## K3n$! (22. April 2010)

*AW: Ich flieg ständig aus dem Internet*

Wenn man ein Router nutzt, muss man aber keine Verbindung durch Windows herstellen. Da steckt man einfach nur das Kabel rein und schon läuft's. 

@Randmaus: Du gehst doch sicherlich mit einem Modem ins Internet. Wenn du diese Breitbandverbindung erstellst, kann man dort nicht so etwas wie "ständig mit dem Internet verbunden sein" anklicken ?


----------



## OpamitKruecke (22. April 2010)

*AW: Ich flieg ständig aus dem Internet*

Hast eine 1u1 Box? Oder nen Speedport von T-Online?


----------



## Randmaus (25. April 2010)

*AW: Ich flieg ständig aus dem Internet*

Also:
1. das Kabel ist richtig im Loch
2. er läd nichts runter bzw fragt mich vorher
3. Router restart? na ja kann ich mal probieren
4. leider find ich nichts wo man "ständig mit dem Internet verbunden sein" anklicken kann bzw eigentlich bin ich immer verbunden. Er schmeißt mich nur plötzlich mal aus allem raus (trennt verbindung vom spiel o. die internetseiten können nich geöffnet werden ....)
5. hab ein Router mit mehreren Anschlüssen

Liegt es vll an Alice oder so? Hab von anderen auch schon gehört das die Probleme haben.

Danke für die Antworten und ich werd noch mal rumsuchen


----------



## K3n$! (25. April 2010)

*AW: Ich flieg ständig aus dem Internet*

Was meinst du eigentlich mit: "Hab natürlich gleich eine Breitbandverbindung installiert um zu testen wie gut er ist." ?


----------



## Randmaus (27. April 2010)

*AW: Ich flieg ständig aus dem Internet*

Ähm damit meint ich, dass ich vorher einen ziemlich schlechten Pc hatte/hab und das Onlinegame was ich spiele nicht flüssig lief. Daher hab ich mich sehr gefreut einen recht guten Lapi bekommen zu haben und ich war natürlich gespannt wie das Spiel ist wenn es flüssig läuft und wie die Grafik ist ...


----------



## K3n$! (27. April 2010)

*AW: Ich flieg ständig aus dem Internet*

Achsooo, denn unter Breitbandverbindung verstehe ich normalerweise so etwas: 

SO WIRD'S GEMACHT: Windows XP DFÜ und T-Online

Hast du denn bei deinem Notebook noch irgendwelche Software vom Router, etc. installiert ?

Normalerweise steckt man ja bei einem Router nur das LAN-Kabel in den Rechner und freut sich über schnelles Internet (Netzwerkkartentreiber-Installation vorausgesetzt).


----------



## Randmaus (27. April 2010)

*AW: Ich flieg ständig aus dem Internet*

Ich hab es genauso gemacht wie der Link das beschrieben hat.
Software hab ich nichts extra installiert eigentlich war ja schon alles drauf und es geht ja mehr oder weniger.

Router restart hab ich auch gemacht hat nichts gebracht


----------



## K3n$! (27. April 2010)

*AW: Ich flieg ständig aus dem Internet*

aber warum hast du denn so eine Verbindung erstellt ?

Wenn du einen Router hast, brauchst du das nicht zu machen, denn so wird die Verbindung vom Router hergestellt.


----------

